# Uber driver arrested and charged with sex assault



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

> http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/31769822/uber-driver-arrested-and-charged-with-sex-assault

MAKIKI (HawaiiNewsNow) -

An Uber driver was charged with sexual assault in the first degree on Tuesday. First-degree sex assault implies forceful penetration. Uber, which is a transportation network company or ride-sharing company, has become especially popular among younger people who request rides through a cell phone app.

Honolulu police arrested Luke Wadahara, 24, early Sunday morning after a teenage girl said he sexually assaulted her during an Uber ride Saturday night.

Sources said his accuser is a 16-year-old girl. She told police Wadahara picked her and her friends up from Ala Moana Shopping Center Saturday night. He allegedly took her friends to Mililani first. Then on the way to her home in Makiki, the alleged victim stated he started making wrong turns. That's when she claims he pulled over and attacked her. She said she eventually fought him off then ran home. The girl was taken to hospital for treatment, according to police sources.

Honolulu city council members say the incident adds to the on-going debate over ride-sharing companies in Honolulu and whether their drivers need more government oversight.

"We have to keep track of whose out there driving&#8230;that driver should be in a central database, right now he's not," Councilwoman Ann Kobayashi said.

Both the state and city are considering new rules for ride-sharing companies, such as Lyft and Uber. On its website, Uber states "all driver-partners wanting to use the Uber platform are required to undergo a screening process, which is performed on our behalf by Checkr, which is nationally accredited by the National Association of Professional Background Screeners."

Councilman Ron Menor, who chairs the committee on Public Health, Safety and Welfare Public Safety Committee, said he wants the city to regulate background checks.

"Even if the representatives of these companies say they already conduct background checks, we don't know, government doesn't know whether or not these background checks are sufficient," Menor said.

"As the public safety chair, I believe that taxi and Uber drivers for example should be subject to criminal background checks. Taxi drivers have to go through these background checks that are overseen by the city government and Uber drivers should also be under the same regulations but they're not," said Menor.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Just 'cause she got in your car doesn't mean she wants you on top of her ... she used Uber app ... not Tinder ... dumba$$.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What's wrong with these guys ?


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

This can't possibly happen. Uber is safe. Just ask Uber. 
Proper background checks will not ease all cases but it could help to reduce them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Just 'cause she got in your car doesn't mean she wants you on top of her ... she used Uber app ... not Tinder ... dumba$$.


Thank you captain obvious



trickynikki said:


> Proper background checks will not ease all cases but it could help to reduce them.


Thank you cousin of captain obvious

Name any company with thousands of "empoyees", and im sure I can find an article where one of them has commited a crime. It's goign to happen, period. You cant name one big company that didnt have an employee commit a felony. The problem is, even if 99% of a companys employees follow the law, on discussion boards like these, you will ONLY hear about the 1% that commit crimes...... And of course the people that despise Uber expect them to have their drivers crime rate at 0%, smh

Uber disallows under 18yr old people from taking Uber. Unless this 16yrd has full grown friends, I doubt any of them should have been in the car

Disclaimer: no one is blaming the girl for getting assaulted. Common sense says this is all the crazy drivers fault

Alright, now let the hate replies begin!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Uber disallows under 18yr old people from taking Uber. Unless this 16yrd has full grown friends, I doubt any of them should have been in the car


Just because this is Uber's policy (TOS) ... doesn't mean that Uber enforces their own policy nor does it do anything to account holders that let their UM use their accounts. Despite the fact that I have complained on at least 5 occasions to Uber (both support email and trip help) that a specific account holder is allowing her 14 yo son to order and ride UM ... Uber has not done anything to discourage the account holder from allowing her son to ride by himself. *because I live fairly close to the account holder, I regularly get a ping to p/u the kid ... who recently started telling me on the phone that mom was traveling with him ... yet when I get to the house, it's just the 14yo kid with "mom will meet us there" ... needless to say, I CANCEL which pisses off the kid and invariably his mom calls me up asking why I canceled the trip ... with a "other Uber drivers take him all the time, I don't know why you have an issue with it" and "Uber has never told me that he can't ride alone".

So, while I realize that the girl should have never been in the car alone ... Uber definitely is not enforcing its UM policy ... otherwise, I wouldn't be getting pings regularly from a UM that should not be riding on Uber.

Agreed ... 99.98% of Uber drivers are safe/sane people ...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.staradvertiser.com/break...driver-charged-with-sex-assault-to-passenger/*
*







*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Uber has not done anything to discourage the account holder from allowing her son to ride by himself.


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722506833466900480







*


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> > http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/31769822/uber-driver-arrested-and-charged-with-sex-assault
> 
> MAKIKI (HawaiiNewsNow) -
> 
> ...


He also was reported by another female passenger for harassing her to Uber. http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/db_330510/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=0dpOqDg0


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber driver accused of sexually assaulting teen had been focus of previous complaints*
*http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/db_330510/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=0dpOqDg0*

HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) - The Uber driver who's accused of sexually assaulting a teenage passenger Saturday had two complaints filed against him earlier this month by another passenger who says the driver made her feel uncomfortable and then tried to meet up with her.

Police arrested Luke Wadahara, 24, on Sunday, after a 16-year-old victim alleged she had been sexually assaulted during an Uber ride on Saturday night.

The victim told police that she ordered an Uber ride at the Ala Moana Shopping Center, and her and her friends got picked up.

Wadahara allegedly dropped off her friends in Mililani, then headed toward Makiki to drop off the victim. But instead of taking her home, Wadahara allegedly made several wrong turns. He then pulled over and allegedly attacked her. She said she eventually fought him off, then ran home.

The 28-year-old woman who made the previous complaints against Wadahara rode with him on April 6. She said the ride only lasted five minutes, but he made her so uncomfortable she contacted Uber to file a complaint.

She said even before she got into his car, she felt like there was something off.

"I got picked up from Aloha Tower after a work event. He was driving me home," said the woman, whose identity Hawaii News Now is protecting.

The woman said she considered canceling the Uber when she saw that Wadahara's black Dodge Charger had vanity license plates that read "SEXI."

"I knew he was weird. You know, socially awkward. Told me how he makes all this money. He has all these businesses," the woman said. "I asked if he was just driving Uber for fun. He said he uses it to network and also maybe to meet his future wife. And (then he) kind of turned around completely and looked at me."

Wadahara then slipped the woman his business card "and said something creepy along the lines of, give me a call if you want a partner in crime or someone to drink with."

When the woman got to her destination, Wadahara stopped the car and turned off the engine and "lingered, kind of, when he got to my apartment."

She emailed Uber a couple days later, complaining that Wadahara was unprofessional and had made her feel uncomfortable. A company representative apologized, refunded her fare and blocked the driver from matching with her in the future.

But that wasn't enough to keep him away.

On Friday, the woman said, Wadahara contacted her through the Uber app to say she'd left something in his car. She knew it was a lie.

"I freaked out. I immediately emailed Uber back," the woman said.

Those reports didn't get Wadahara taken off the road. The very next day, he allegedly assaulted the 16-year-old passenger.

"I think Uber should have done more when I made the complaint for the second time," the woman said. "At least because the follow-up from him definitely showed there is a little more going on in his head than just being socially awkward."

Hawaii News Now asked Uber officials why Wadahara wasn't suspended, and what kind of behavior gets a driver taken off the road.

Officials didn't answer the questions.

Uber spokesman Taylor Patterson said in a statement, "We are deeply saddened by this assault and we are urgently investigating exactly what happened. Our thoughts are with the victim and her family."

Wadahara doesn't have a criminal record. He was recently let go from DTRIC Insurance for an unrelated personnel issue.


----------



## shpana69 (Nov 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.staradvertiser.com/break...driver-charged-with-sex-assault-to-passenger/
> View attachment 36641
> *


Monkey FUBER sheet. A hate all of you. F uncontrol firm.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Just because this is Uber's policy (TOS) ... doesn't mean that Uber enforces their own policy nor does it do anything to account holders that let their UM use their accounts. Despite the fact that I have complained on at least 5 occasions to Uber (both support email and trip help) that a specific account holder is allowing her 14 yo son to order and ride UM ... Uber has not done anything to discourage the account holder from allowing her son to ride by himself. *because I live fairly close to the account holder, I regularly get a ping to p/u the kid ... who recently started telling me on the phone that mom was traveling with him ... yet when I get to the house, it's just the 14yo kid with "mom will meet us there" ... needless to say, I CANCEL which pisses off the kid and invariably his mom calls me up asking why I canceled the trip ... with a "other Uber drivers take him all the time, I don't know why you have an issue with it" and "Uber has never told me that he can't ride alone".
> 
> So, while I realize that the girl should have never been in the car alone ... Uber definitely is not enforcing its UM policy ... otherwise, I wouldn't be getting pings regularly from a UM that should not be riding on Uber.
> 
> Agreed ... 99.98% of Uber drivers are safe/sane people ...


This is why Uber will be up the creek if the parents decide to file suit against Uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Demand Uber for letting post: 1012997 said:


> This is why Uber will be up the creek if the parents decide to file suit against Uber.


So parents sue Uber for being lousy parents letting their children break Uber policy, that's rich l


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Thank you captain obvious
> 
> I don't have to name any other company. Other companies are not engaged in the transportation of passengers in private cars. There is also the issue where Uber says their rides are safe and that Uber conducts rigorous background checks. It seems the lies are catching up to Uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> So parents sue Uber for being lousy parents letting their children break Uber policy, that's rich l


No. The parents sue UBER for not properly training their drivers not to pick up people who don't have Uber accounts.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Demon said:


> No. The parents sue UBER for not properly training their drivers not to pick up people who don't have Uber accounts.


1) how do you know none of the kids had an account?
2) if none had an account, how did they get the ride?
3) if they used a parents account, then again, sue Uber because you broke their policy?

As for not training their drivers, Uber has told driver no one under 18 is allowed. Im not sure how you get "trained" to not pick up those folks. You just tell them not to do it, which uber has clearly stated in its policy. THe drivers know it and the passenger know it. If the passengers claim they didn't know they had to be 18 (even though its written in the terms) then why can't the driver claim the same thing?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> 1) how do you know none of the kids had an account?
> 2) if none had an account, how did they get the ride?
> 3) if they used a parents account, then again, sue Uber because you broke their policy?
> 
> As for not training their drivers, Uber has told driver no one under 18 is allowed. Im not sure how you get "trained" to not pick up those folks. You just tell them not to do it, which uber has clearly stated in its policy. THe drivers know it and the passenger know it. If the passengers claim they didn't know they had to be 18 (even though its written in the terms) then why can't the driver claim the same thing?


1. Uber policy is that kids can't have an account.
2. See 1.
3. Driver needs to check to make sure the passenger has an Uber account by checking ID.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So parents sue Uber for being lousy parents letting their children break Uber policy, that's rich l


My sentiments exactly. No personal responsibility at all, but let's sue Uber for letting our kids ride with dangerous drivers, when they are the ones ordering the service.

Pot, meet kettle. SMH !!!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> My sentiments exactly. No personal responsibility at all, but let's sue Uber for letting our kids ride with dangerous drivers, when they are the ones ordering the service.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle. SMH !!!


You should be shaking your head. The Uber driver was the adult in this situation and made several bad decisions, the first of which was allowing the minors into the car. Über should have done a better job of training their drivers to check ID.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Demon said:


> 1. Uber policy is that kids can't have an account.
> 2. See 1.
> .


That clearly didn't answer my question at all,since the kids can still have an account



Demon said:


> You should be shaking your head. The Uber driver was the adult in this situation and made several bad decisions, the first of which was allowing the minors into the car. Über should have done a better job of training their drivers to check ID.


So if they have no ID no ride? Uber policy doesn state riders must have an ID. As an older guy, most riders look young to me. I would have to ask for ID for most pax. Not doing all that. You speak of drivers, but parents of well should do a better job of reading and respecting Ubers age polices for their children


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So parents sue Uber for being lousy parents letting their children break Uber policy, that's rich l


Parents will sue Uber because they "subcontracted" the job to a rapist.

Everything else you say is crap.

It would make no difference if this girl was 18, it's still rape, except now it's rape of a minor and he is going to be well liked in prison.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> That clearly didn't answer my question at all,since the kids can still have an account
> 
> So if they have no ID no ride? Uber policy doesn state riders must have an ID. As an older guy, most riders look young to me. I would have to ask for ID for most pax. Not doing all that. You speak of drivers, but parents of well should do a better job of reading and respecting Ubers age polices for their children


So if your grandchild wanders off into the street it is okay to intentionally run him/her over?

I mean, you ought to know better, and train the kid better then to step on the street.

The callousness and ignorance displayed in your post is appalling.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

You know at least one taxi driver assaulted or raped someone in the last few weeks. but the crazed Fuber drivers are the ones who make the news.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe FUber allows minors to create accounts. There is no age question, just Credit card is all they ask for. We all have the rider app. Were you asked about your age when you installed the app and entered you credit card? More of these situations are going to happen as FUber is only concerned about more riders at any age.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> That clearly didn't answer my question at all,since the kids can still have an account
> 
> So if they have no ID no ride? Uber policy doesn state riders must have an ID. As an older guy, most riders look young to me. I would have to ask for ID for most pax. Not doing all that. You speak of drivers, but parents of well should do a better job of reading and respecting Ubers age polices for their children


That does answer your question. You may not like the answer, but that is an answer.

That's my point, drivers don't understand they must ask for ID and no ID means no ride. That isn't just an age thing, you have people getting into the wrong Uber car, you have adults ordering rides for adult friends who don't have Uber accounts, checking for ID would solve those problems. The fact that Uber has not made it clear to drivers means they are at fault for not training.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Demon said:


> You should be shaking your head. The Uber driver was the adult in this situation and made several bad decisions, the first of which was allowing the minors into the car. Über should have done a better job of training their drivers to check ID.


Excuse me, but I am NOT in any way absolving the driver of his crime or Uber for their less than diligent background checks/hiring process. What he did was beyond despicable and needs to be punished to the fullest extent of the law. If he is guilty, I hope they cut off his b***s and throw him under the jail.

However, parents who order Uber/Lyft for their underaged children to ride in without supervision, being fully aware of the policy concerning unaccompanied minors, are comparatively negligent with Uber in the endangering of said minors. Plenty of blame to go around both sides in my opinion. If they try to sue Uber over this, I just hope the judge takes that into consideration.


----------

